
How to Ace the Technical Interview – Junior Web Developer - saralhincapie
http://blog.careerscore.com/2016/06/15/how-to-ace-the-technical-interview-junior-web-developer/
======
onion2k
My company is recruiting for a junior web dev role at the moment. None of the
advice in this article would be useful passing the first round technical
interview. We don't really care if you know deeply complex algorithms or you
can implement a doubly linked list. We want a developer who knows the
difference between Gulp and Grunt, what SASS is, what an commonJS module is,
and who can clone a git repo and spin up a vagrant instance without _too_ much
hand holding.

